# Who do you ship? Who is your OTP (one true pairing)?



## Eiriol (Apr 26, 2014)

Does anyone like to imagine two characters/people (who usually aren't together canonically) together, also known as shipping? If so who do you ship together?

I mostly ship:
Ten/Rose (Doctor Who)
Eleven/River (Doctor Who)
Johnlock - Sherlock Holmes and John Watson
Katniss/Gale (The Hunger Games)
Ironman/Captain America
Phan - YouTubers Danisnotonfire and AmazingPhil (my OTP)
KickTheStickz - YouTubers KickThePJ and Crabstickz
Troyler - YouTubers Tyler Oakley and Troye Sivan


----------



## Taralack (Apr 26, 2014)

Bucky/Natasha (Captain America) ugh it hurts to ship them because their story is so painful to follow
And I just hated that in the movie there wasn't even a hint that they had a shared past, and that this was their only scene together: http://tygettlannister.tumblr.com/post/83909271424






That's my current leader for OTPs, I imagine Erik/Charles will make its way up there once I watch Days of Future Past. A couple of old ones I still hold a torch for are
Shepard/Garrus (Mass Effect)
m!Shep/Kaidan (Mass Effect)
Thassarian/Koltira (World of Warcraft)
Havoc/Hawkeye (Fullmetal Alchemist)

I have to admit Steve/Tony is hilariously adorable if done right. (like this and this, too bad the OP deleted their tag)


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh yeah I forgot Erik/Charles! They're just beautiful in X-Men: First Class, and the song Love Love by Take That during the credits could be indication that the directors ship them too haha =)

Oh my gosh those links of Steve/Tony! They made me so happy xD Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 26, 2014)

I ship this


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 26, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> I ship this



That was a tiny bit disturbing xP


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 26, 2014)

Eiriol said:


> That was a tiny bit disturbing xP



and beautiful

anyways I don't ship. But when I'm watching older Doctor Who, I am convinced that something was going on between Four and Romana. Although it's probably because Tom and Lalla were in a relationship in real life.


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 26, 2014)

RabidLynx said:


> Although it's probably because Tom and Lalla were in a relationship in real life.



Aww, I didn't know that =)


----------



## RabidLynx (Apr 26, 2014)

Eiriol said:


> Aww, I didn't know that =)



Yeah, it explains a lot. They got married but it only lasted for a couple years. Too bad.


----------

